# Meyer plow self destructing?



## LawnmastersMike (Feb 1, 2010)

We have a 7.5ft meyer plow ('05 not sure what model but poly) on a '05 2500 duramax. Last year it broke the A frame and we had it welded and fixed. Then it also broke the center bolt and we replaced that. Well this year it broke the center bolt again and come to find out it was a grade 5 bolt so we replaced it with a grade 8. Big mistake. Yesterday it ripped the center bolt right through the piece of angle it goes through. The operator of this truck is known to be a little hard on stuff but there are no marks on the front of the plow or blade to indicate he hit anything. Do you all think it could be the angle the truck pushes on the plow when plowing straight putting the plow frame in a pinch/bind? Any ideas or suggestions are greatly appriciated and I'll take some pics when I get back to the shop.

Mike jr


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You can slam into a pile of snow... it wont leave any marks on the plow. Is the plow a commercial grade plow or a home owner plow you use for commercial plowing?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

theplowmeister;990560 said:


> You can slam into a pile of snow... it wont leave any marks on the plow. Is the plow a commercial grade plow or a home owner plow you use for commercial plowing?


The poly should be the commercial version for that size. it shouldnt be ripping the pin apart enless its either way to tight or the guy is smashing the side in to curbs. Is the truck lifted? Or do you have the T bars crankd on it? I assume being that its a Dmax you had issues getting a plow for it because of the weight rating


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

i say driver issues. certain people always have a "bad" plow. other plows last forever.

coincidence?


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

If the plow hits a curb it should trip long before the bolt shears. Check your spring tension.

The only other way that I can see to do that is by slamming into a snowpile and the blade not rising.
Is the A frame level or is it mounted to high on the truck. If too high the trucks weight will force the plow down instead of up and this will definitly break something if hit hard enough, IE: pivot bolt or frame mount etc. 
Usually if the truck mount is to high the blade will constantly be tripping when pushing against heavy, low compacted snow. With a full blade pushing into a pile the blade can't trip so the force has to go somewhere.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Its suicidal! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

no duramax sits that high.:laughing:


----------



## LawnmastersMike (Feb 1, 2010)

The plow is steel not poly, don't know what I was thinking! It's commercial grade and after inspecting it closer he hit something. Tomorrow morning will be interesting! I cut out the broke piece of angle and welded in a new piece and reemed out the holes and replaced the center bolt with a 7/8" grade 8 instead of a 5/8" bolt. I took a few pics of the marks on the front of the plow and will post pics of the fix tmrw.


----------



## LawnmastersMike (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks you guys for your responses!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

LawnmastersMike;991084 said:


> reemed out the holes and replaced the center bolt with a 7/8" grade 8 instead of a 5/8" bolt.


If it used a 5/8" pivot bolt then it's not a C series plow, they use a 3/4" bolt. The ST (non commercial) plows use a 5/8" bolt. May want to double verify what you have before you condemn it's suicidal situation.


----------



## LawnmastersMike (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## LawnmastersMike (Feb 1, 2010)

B&B;991124 said:


> If it used a 5/8" pivot bolt then it's not a C series plow, they use a 3/4" bolt. The ST (non commercial) plows use a 5/8" bolt. May want to double verify what you have before you condemn it's suicidal situation.


It's supposed to be a "C" series. I'm not sure honestly. It's an '05 steel 7 1/2 ft. It has 4 springs and dual pickup chains so it sure is built like a commercial plow. It had a 5/8" center bolt tho I do know that. The 9 1/2 ft plow I run has a 3/4" center bolt though. How can I find out what model it is? We bought it new with the truck but dont know if we have any paperwork that would say.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

yup the hit on the side would for sure do it. There designd to take hits head on not from the side. And if it has 4 springs then it should be a C


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

That dent in the first pic looks awfully rusty for a fresh dent


----------



## LawnmastersMike (Feb 1, 2010)

That perticular plow has had 2 new center pins and a new A frame in the past two years. I'm not sure when that dent happened and never really noticed it until now but it definitely is a good indicator of that operators plowing skills. Worst part is he knows what hes doing, I just cant figure out why hes been so hard on the plow lately.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

LawnmastersMike;991151 said:


> It's supposed to be a "C" series. I'm not sure honestly. It's an '05 steel 7 1/2 ft. It had a 5/8" center bolt tho I do know that. How can I find out what model it is? We bought it new with the truck but dont know if we have any paperwork that would say.


Post a pic of the backside of the blade.


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

Because he doesn't own it ? Just a guess.


----------



## LawnmastersMike (Feb 1, 2010)

B&B;991124 said:


> If it used a 5/8" pivot bolt then it's not a C series plow, they use a 3/4" bolt. The ST (non commercial) plows use a 5/8" bolt. May want to double verify what you have before you condemn it's suicidal situation.


You were correct I found the paperwork on it and it is a ST series plow. Sorry for doubting you, I just dont know why they put a non commercial plow on a 3/4 ton duramax with a service bed. That plow also only has 3 springs whereas our other 4 plows all have 4.


----------



## LawnmastersMike (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## LawnmastersMike (Feb 1, 2010)

My camera phone doesnt take very good pictures!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Now that the positive ID is taken care of it's clear it's not suicidal, it's a homicide situation. 

Dealers hang ST's on heavy trucks because they're cheaper and in many cases the customer doesn't know the difference between them and the commercial designated plows. It's partially one of the reasons Meyer gets a bad rap for weak blades. You mount a light duty plow on an truck weighing 7K or more and don't tell the customer any different and you're going to have wear/breakage.

Happens a lot.


----------



## LawnmastersMike (Feb 1, 2010)

It just figures, most powerful truck, worst driver, and weakest plow! I wish I could fire this guy but its out of my hands. Sorry again for doubting you B&B! The plow was bought from Kaffenbargers in Cincinnati...


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thats not a C 7.5 it is the standard ST 7.5, non commercial duty plow.


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

Ive had mine on both my Dmaxs (01 & 05) same plow, for I guess 9 yrs now and havent had a problem (knock on wood). Then again I am the only one who plows with it!


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

Hey how come my pic didnt come up?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

jrodgers;1004866 said:


> Hey how come my pic didnt come up?


you used the wrong code use the IMG code next time


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

Oh that worked Thanks.....


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

You have really only got three choices here. Get rid of that operator , get rid of that Meyer plow , or dump them BOTH?


----------

